# Favorite Thanksgiving dish



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Title says it all. What is your favorite dish on the Thanksgiving table (desserts included).

Mine is probably fried okra. Green bean casserole is a close second.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sweet 'taters with marshed mallows.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My wife makes a relish using cranberries and oranges.. it is tart and sweet..great stuff
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/229740/easy-cranberry-orange-relish/

plus I love stuffing

We have chicken instead of turkey


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Title says it all. What is your favorite dish on the Thanksgiving table (desserts included).
> 
> Mine is probably fried okra. Green bean casserole is a close second.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm with you, and will add stuffing.
My plate will be piled high, but very little meat.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Fresh cranberry sauce made with maple syrup instead of sugar.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Turkey of course.

Smoked turkey

Traditional oven turkey

deep fried turkey

all delicious.

Next up

green bean casserole

mashed tators

Stuffing ? yeah depends...

with a bourbon for desert.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mine is a bite consisting of Turkey/Mashed Potatoes & Gravy.

Mrs Slippy's favorite is her Cornbread Dressing.

We both like Sister Schubert's Yeast Rolls and for some damn reason we only eat them at Thanksgiving and Christmas. @Denton is probably familiar with Sister Schubert Rolls.

https://sisterschuberts.com/our-story/


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Stuffing with some gravy. The rest cant be used later for sandwiches etc.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is something I make that is well liked by people at Thanksgiving.
THIS RECIPE IS FOR ONE POUND BOX.

BUY SALAD MACARONI IT WILL SAY ON BOX SALAD MACARONI. or ditalini. Small short tubes. But you can use any small macaroni.

2 JARS CHOPPED PIMENTO
2 CANS SHRIMP ( you can use 3)
GREEN ONIONS Scalions I OR I 1/2 BUNCHES (I used one), 
CELERY OPTIONAL 
MAYONNAISE. 
ACCENT, FIND WITH SPICES IN STORE. Or Just Salt. 

PUT MACARONI IN BOILING WATER ( MAYBE A DASH OF OIL) VERY LITTLE
COOK NO MORE THAN 10 MINUTES, BUT TASTE. YOU WANT IT FIRM BUT NOT MUSHY.
DRAIN IN COLLANDER RINSE WELL WITH COLD WATER. LET DRAIN WHILE YOU PREPARE OTHER ITEMS. I LET SET FOR 1/2 HOUR IN COLANDER

WHEN DRAINED WELL PUT IN PAN TO GET READY TO MIX INGREDIENTS.

FIRST: SPRINKLE ACCENT OVER TOP AND MIX IN
PUT IN CHOPPED PIMENTO WITH LIQUID-MIX WELL
ADD CUT UP GREEN ONION AND ALSO SOME OF GREEN PART OF ONIONS. I CUT JUST LIKE THE ONION.
2 CANS SHRIMP BUT RINSE WELL MIX IN I HAVE ADDED ALMOST 3 CANS BUT JUDGE.
NOW SALT ALL BUT TO YOUR TASTE.
ADD MAYONNAISE MIXING THOROUGHLY.
ARRANGE NICELY IN BOWL. REFRIGERATE. SOMETIME BEFORE SERVING MAY NEED TOUCH UP WITH MAYO.
BEST TO LEAVE IN WHAT MIXED SALAD IN AND REFRIGERATE THEN WHEN READY TO TAKE PUT IN BOWL.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Turkey! Smacked up taters and gravy along with my wife’s stuffing.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Stuffing, mashed potatoes and gravy, for meat we're gonna splurge and have duck this year. Don't care who or how it is cooked, turkey breast doesn't seem to have much flavor to me, even though it may be moist and tender.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

> What is your favorite dish on the Thanksgiving table


"Yes"


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Love good cornbead dressing with good gravy. We eat Turkey on that day which is about the only time. Cept the Warden makes herself some kinda crappy sandwiches out of the lunch meat variant. Now quickly back to Turkeys..was cooked by drunk Czheck gentleman farmer at Corpus. He had a big slow direct metal pit which operated on Mesquite coals. His Mama would shuffle out of the house with a sauce pan about once and hour and he would mop with that. He say it was the Czheck version of eyetalian dressing made from butter..vinegar..onons and water. Took a case of a case or two of beer to cook it all day. Swear a person would kill for bite of skin off that bird. Way beyond wonderful. lol If you want to try it at home keep it face down and the butt toward the fire. Dont spill the juice which builds up on the inside. Also give it a rub down with Eyetalian dressing rubbed up under the skin along with a fifty fifty mix of good lemon pepper and paul Purdhommes Pouultry magic...the day before you plan to cook it. Keep it in the ice box in a a trash bag. To get the seasoning under the skin just gently work your hands under it from the butt end and you can reach near each piece with seasoning. Charcoal and chunks or chunks and electric work good too. In fact think I will cook one on my little electric Brinkmann thanks for the good idea. lol. Woops she says we aint got enough eaters for a whole turkey so we got a breast to be cooked in the house oven. So nevermind.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If y'all like spicy mince up some jalapenos and toss them into your green bean casserole. Make sure not to use too many and mix it well.

People will not know what hit 'em but will like the kick in the butt.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I am a vegetable fan, all except for ocra. It's so slimy. Bleh. Not a Jersey thing. How do you guys do it up?

_Pecan Pie!!! _


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Do you pronounce it pee-can or pa caan, just wondering.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> If y'all like spicy mince up some jalapenos and toss them into your green bean casserole. Make sure not to use too many and mix it well.
> 
> People will not know what hit 'em but will like the kick in the butt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hope so. An old undocumented democrat pal at the fruitstand loved to trick dumb gringos into eating hot foods. One guys brething shut off and the slab savers had to tote him off in the ambulance. His boss man say dont trick folks like that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cranberries prepared in anyone of a bunch of ways. Dinner rolls and dark meat from the turkey.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> I am a vegetable fan, all except for ocra. It's so slimy. Bleh. Not a Jersey thing. How do you guys do it up?
> 
> _Pecan Pie!!! _


We eat okry any old way around here. Favortie is cut and rolled in cornmeal and fried crisp with a touch of ketchup. Nobody could possibly not like that. Some of the frozen and breaded brands are surprisngly good for a busy house mouse. This aint as good as my Mama made it but will do. 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Stilwell-Lightly-Breaded-Cut-Okra-24-oz-Box/10849221


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Pregnant turkey prank....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Tamales, Turkey, ham, pasole, red chile gravy on mashed potatoes, green ben casserole, split top cheap ass butter rolls, black olives, tossed salad, maybe some sliced avocado his year.
I plan on wearing sweats and eating all day..


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Tamales, Turkey, ham, pasole, red chile gravy on mashed potatoes, green ben casserole, split top cheap ass butter rolls, black olives, tossed salad, maybe some sliced avocado his year.
> I plan on wearing sweats and eating all day..


Tamales? Thought that was a ******* Christmas thing?

Yeah love tamales but a pain to make.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Do you pronounce it pee-can or pa caan, just wondering.


The first one has less to do about eating and is more relevant to getting that spare can out to take a piss in, huh?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Must I choose? :sad2:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I grew up with what was a normal Thanksgiving dinner for us...
Turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, gravy, squash, peas, cranberry sauce and gelatin and different pies for dessert.
As long as all that's there....it's a great meal where I eat too much.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Robie said:


> I grew up with what was a normal Thanksgiving dinner for us...
> Turkey, stuffing, mashed potatoes, gravy, squash, peas, cranberry sauce and gelatin and different pies for dessert.
> As long as all that's there...*.it's a great meal where I eat too much*.


Yeah food coma for sure!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Yeah food coma for sure!


And for the agida that is sure to happen, 3/4 tsp of baking soda and 1/2 tsp of cream of tarter in a half glass of tap water has always been the go-to, immediate relief concoction.

It's like an alka-seltzer on steroids.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We have not made this yet but my experiment for this Thanksgiving is Slippy's (Soon to Be Famous) Jalapeno/Blood Orange/Cranberry Sauce.

1 LB Cranberries Chopped
1 Blood Orange Chopped & Juice Added (approx 1/4 cup)
2 Medium Sized Jalapenos Chopped
1 Tsp Lemon 
1 Cup Brown Sugar (or White Sugar)
Dash Sea Salt

Combine ingredients in sauce pan and bring to a boil. Simmer for about 20 minutes. Cool for a few minutes then (optional) hit it with a handheld blender to reduce the size of the chunks of goodness. I guess you could add a touch of pectin if you wanted to thicken it to a jelly like consistency. I may try a batch with pectin and one without.

Place in airtight container and serve on Thanksgiving Day! Pair with a nice glass of Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whisky! Enjoy!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Tamales? Thought that was a ******* Christmas thing?
> 
> Yeah love tamales but a pain to make.


Nope, Them ******** stole it from the traditional Spanish Americans. 
Huge difference between Mexican and Spanish.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> We have not made this yet but my experiment for this Thanksgiving is Slippy's (Soon to Be Famous) Jalapeno/Blood Orange/Cranberry Sauce.
> 
> 1 LB Cranberries Chopped
> 1 Blood Orange Chopped & Juice Added (approx 1/4 cup)
> ...


Did you come up with this on your own? Sounds good, and I am not a cranberry guy.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Nope, Them ******** stole it from the traditional Spanish Americans.
> Huge difference between Mexican and Spanish.


Didn't know that! Learned sumpthin today.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

NO question about it for me--it's the pecan pie! I do not eat desserts, but at the holidays I make sure I can one slice of pie.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> NO question about it for me--it's the pecan pie! I do not eat desserts, but at the holidays I make sure I can one slice of pie.


So you are have stuffed Salmon for turkey day right?:devil:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> So you are have stuffed Salmon for turkey day right?


Most likely you are on the right path. It's just my wife and I. Now, we could get my SIL and my BIL together and make a Thanksgiving dinner for their mother who is 91 years old. After all, my BIL has daughters still living at home. But my guess is that my SIL, the nurse, will have to work, our nieces have their own friends and my aged MIL doesn't want the mess at her home.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Did you come up with this on your own? Sounds good, and I am not a cranberry guy.


We saw a variation of the Cranberry/Jalapeno recipe on some food show. I added the Blood Orange and Brown Sugar and since we've made a bunch of Jelly's this year, we figured it would be a good experiment to try.

Its pretty simple and most of our Jelly's consist of some Fruit, Sugar, Acid and Spices. So you can add most any fruit and come up with a spread, jelly, jam to make a compote.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Granny's homemade pumpkin pie with a big scoop of really whip cream. Honey glazed ham and butter mashed taters with chunky homemade gravy. Turkey no thanks.


----------



## San (Oct 15, 2019)

mashed potatoes, stuffing, pumpkin pie. green bean casserole too.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> What is your favorite dish on the Thanksgiving table (desserts included)


ALL of em


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Stuffing! Stuffing! And more stuffing!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Going through our food stores we found a can of Pumpkin Puree that was a couple of years past Best Used By Date so we decided to try something new. (Opened the can, gave it the visual and smell test and deemed it to be good to go!)

Slippy's Famous Pumpkin Spice Biscuits

2 cups AP Flour
1 stick butter-frozen and cut into chunks
1 can Pumpkin Puree
Generous pour of Honey
dash of Sea Salt
dash of ground cloves
dash of allspice
generous dash of cinnamon+sugar
1/3 cup buttermilk
2.5 tsp baking powder

Mix dry stuff
Mix wet stuff
combine and roll into a dough 3/4" thick, cut into round biscuits
Get Iron skillet smokin hot in 400 degree oven
butter bottom of skillet and add dough
coat with butter and bake 15 minutes at 400

They were actually pretty good. Mrs S just added some butter to hers and I slathered mine with some home-made Apple butter. I'd make it again but next time substitute Sweet Potato Filling for the Pumpkin. Pair it with a nice Kentucky Bourbon Whisky!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

pumpkin pie with whipped cream!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Joe said:


> pumpkin pie with whipped cream!


Hard to beat


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Didn't know that! Learned sumpthin today.


Well a person usually has to rely on Slippy to provide good info on exotic topics..but it looks like nice old Native Amrican ***** Peeples invented tamales. The Spaniards and Mexicans stole it from them. lol. Tamales were a Christmas thing popular with Mexicans the first I heard of it in the 70s in S. Texas but also with Gringos all around here nowadays. I had to got snag a bunch for me and my pals last Christmas. Easy to buy that time of year. Tried making em myself three times. Its way too much work. 
The History Behind Tamales


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well a person usually has to rely on Slippy to provide good info on exotic topics..but it looks like nice old Native Amrican ***** Peeples invented tamales. The Spaniards and Mexicans stole it from them. lol. *Tamales were a Christmas thing popular with Mexicans the first I heard* of it in the 70s in S. Texas but also with Gringos all around here nowadays. I had to got snag a bunch for me and my pals last Christmas. Easy to buy that time of year. Tried making em myself three times. Its way too much work.
> The History Behind Tamales


My Mexican aunt by marriage would make with venison for Christmas. She would make a real good chimichanga too.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> My Mexican aunt by marriage would make with venison for Christmas. She would make a real good chimichanga too.


Living in CA and dating a few Hispanic girls in my time I have taken to having Tamales as my christmas eve dinner. But I gotta say I love me a good chimichanga. Only two places near me know how to make a good one.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Living in CA and dating a few Hispanic girls in my time I have taken to having Tamales as my christmas eve dinner. But I gotta say I love me a good chimichanga. Only two places near me know how to make a good one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sasq my boy!

Do tell the two places with MCMS...(Mad Chimichanga Making Skills! :tango_face_smile


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Turkey of course.
> 
> Smoked turkey
> 
> ...


How can we be sure you are really from Michigan? 
That sounds like Alabama to me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well as an old Corpus boy we had Hispanic folks on three sides for neighbors we got along. Between about now and Christmas the folks next door would assemble around a hundred jabbering ladies tending big buckets of boiling hog heads..while the guys sat back and drank beer while listening to cookaracha music. They would make hundreds of dozens of great tamales..divvy up and freeze to nibble on so far into the new year. We always got a couple of dozen since we was nice.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Sasq my boy!
> 
> Do tell the two places with MCMS...(Mad Chimichanga Making Skills! :tango_face_smile


One is called Azteca's and I shit you not, it is an Elvis themed Mexican restaurant. The other is a place called El Chollo's.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> How can we be sure you are really from Michigan?
> That sounds like Alabama to me.


Cannot tell a lie my roots are from the south. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> We eat okry any old way around here. Favortie is cut and rolled in cornmeal and fried crisp with a touch of ketchup. Nobody could possibly not like that. Some of the frozen and breaded brands are surprisngly good for a busy house mouse. This aint as good as my Mama made it but will do.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Stilwell-Lightly-Breaded-Cut-Okra-24-oz-Box/10849221


Thanks, Bigwheel. Will give it a try after the Holiday!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

My oven is broken and the new one won't be in until after Thanksgiving. So, my bro's doing the turkey: bacon wrapped. He's a good cook; professionally trained and worked in the biz for several years. Hopefully my oven will be installed before Christmas, but all bets are off. 

I'm gonna do the sides: Classic. Sweet potato casserole, scalloped potatoes, green bean casserole, sausage and chestnut dressing. Gravy. Between my toaster oven and the chaffing dishes, it should be fine. 

Pecan and pumpkin pie w/ vanilla ice cream. I buy these. :tango_face_smile:

Chez Annie's will be seating 13 this year. Looking forward. I love cooking for the holidays.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm with you @Annie

I'm a Cook, not a Baker but Mrs S is trying to learn me to be a Baker of sorts.

She did some research on a fruity tooty desert called a Tarte Tatin so she proceeded to the gorcery store to buy bought up some whole Figs, (we never buy whole figs, matter of fact we never buy or eat figs at all!)

After brushing up on the recipe, I mashed a bunch of butter then poured a ton of white sugar into an Iron Skillet then added a healthy layer of the sliced up Figs. I cooked this sugary-figgy concoction over low heat on the stove until the butter and sugar had carmelized.

Mrs S then took over and prepared a light pastry dough and we covered the Figgy/Sugar/Butter/Caramel with the pastry and shoved it into the oven. We baked it at 350 for about 40 minutes, let it cool and then flipped it over onto a serving plate...we then took a few bites. It was pretty damn good.

I would prefer an Apple Tarte Tatin but the Figs were very good. I suspect that you could substitute an old sock for the fruit since the Star of The Show is the butter and Sugar but that would not be "Slippy Approved". Pair it with a nice Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whisky or 3!

Bone Appetite Y'all! :vs_wave:


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Oyster dressing that I make myself from fresh shucked oysters using the strained oyster water, is the key. It's great spread on a sandwich for leftovers, especially on a Turkey sandwich with mayo. 

Second would be my shrimp and mirliton dressing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Rellgar said:


> Oyster dressing that I make myself from fresh shucked oysters using the strained oyster water, is the key. It's great spread on a sandwich for leftovers, especially on a Turkey sandwich with mayo.
> 
> Second would be my shrimp and mirliton dressing.


Damn Rellgar! When and where is this shindig going down, huh?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If needed, could you do a Thanksgiving meal from your preps only? I sure could only if I had some turkey canned up. 


Maybe I should go ahead and do a little turkey canning session next time.


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

This Thursday at a top secret location.


----------

